# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  الكلمات الأخيرة في حياة أشهر 15 سفاحًا في العالم قبل إعدامهم

## hazem mohamed

الصعب فهم كيف يمكن لشخص قتل شخص آخر، ناهيك عن العشرات، وهذا هو السبب الذي دائمًا ما يجعل الناس مفتونين بقصص القتلة المتسلسلين، خاصة كلماتهم الأخيرة قبل إعدامهم، وما إذا كانت تحمل إجابات أو تفسيرات لحياتهم.

الكلمات الأخيرة لأشهر السفاحين تحمل الكثير من العاطفة، وبعض القتلة، عندما يواجهون تنفيذ حكم الإعدام، يعتذرون بصدق عن الجرائم البشعة التي ارتكبوها، وفي بعض الأحيان تمتلئ كلماتهم الأخيرة بالكثير من الغضب والاستياء، وفيما يلي قائمة بالكلمات الأخيرة لأشهر 15 سفاحًا على مستوى العالم.

1- تيد بندي

آخر كلماته: «أود أن أوصل حبي لعائلتي وأصدقائي»

العدد الدقيق للنساء اللاتي اختطفهن، وقتلهن، واغتصبهن تيد بندي في السبعينات في الولايات المتحدة لا يزال غير معروف حتى الآن، ووفقا لبعض التقديرات يصل عددهن لـ100، وأعدم في 24 يناير 1989.

2- جون وايان جاسي

آخر كلماته: «اذهبوا للجحيم»

جون واين جاسي الذي اغتصب وقتل ما لا يقل عن 33 صبيًّا في الفترة بين 1972-1978، ونفذ جميع جرائمه مرتديًا زي «المهرج»، وأعدم في 10 مايو 1994.

3- جيمس فرينش

آخر كلماته: «مرحبًا يا أولاد، ماذا عن هذه الأخبار كعناوين لصحف الغد؟»

تميز جيمس فرينش بأنه كان الأخير الذي يعدم في ولاية أوكلاهوما في عام 1966، بعد قتله زميله في الزنزانة، وأعدم عن طريق الكرسي الكهربائي.

4- إيلين وورنوس

آخر كلماتها: «أود فقط أن أقول أنا سأبحر مع الصخور، وسأعود مثل يوم الاستقلال، مع يسوع، 6 يونيو، مثل فيلم big mother ship and all. I'll be back وسأعود».

قتلت إيلين وورنوس 7 رجال على الأقل بين عامي 1989 و1990، بحجة أنهم حاولوا اغتصابها، وأعدمت بحقنة مميتة في 9 أكتوبر 2002.

5- كارل بانزرام

آخر كلماته: «أسرعوا أيها الأغبياء، يمكنني الآن قتل 10 منكم بينما تقفون حولي بلا فائدة».

كارل بانزرام قتل 22 شخصًا على الأقل، واغتصب أكثر من 1000 رجل في الولايات المتحدة، وأعدم في 5 سبتمبر 1930.

6- بيتر كورتن

آخر كلماته: «أخبروني، هل بعدما تقطعون رأسي سأزال قادرا على سماع، على الأقل للحظة واحدة، صوت دمي يتدفق من رقبتي؟ سيكون ذلك من دواعي سروري لاختبار جميع الملذات».

بيتر كورتن يعرف باسم «مصاص دوسلدورف» قتل ما بين 9 و 60 من البالغين والأطفال، وكان يشرب من دم ضحاياه، فضلا عن اغتصاب وضربه كثيرين آخرين في ألمانيا، وأعدم بواسطة المقصلة في 2 يوليو 1931.

7- شون فلاناجان

آخر كلماته: «أنا أحبكم»

قتل شون فلاناجان رجلين مثليي الجنس في ولاية نيفادا، مدعيا أنه فعل ذلك من أجل المجتمع، وأعدم في 23 يونيو 1989.

8- توم كيتشوم

آخر كلماته: «سأكون في الجحيم قبل أن تبدأوا وجبة الإفطار، هيا يا أولاد أسرعوا»

كان توم كيتشوم يعرف أحيانا باسم «بلاك جاك»، ويقال إنه قتل الكثير من الناس، ولكن في نهاية المطاف أعدم شنقا لضلوعه في عملية سطو على قطار، وأعدم في 26 إبريل 1901.

9- هنري هوارد هولمز

آخر كلماته: «خذ وقتك.. أتقن عملك»

يعد الدكتور هنري هوارد هولمز واحدًا من أوائل السفاحين الأمريكيين، واعترف بارتكابه 27 جريمة قتل، وبعضها عرض في معرض شيكاغو عام 1893، وأعدم في 7 مايو 1896.

10- فرانسيس كراولي

آخر كلماته: «جميعكم كلاب وبلا شرف»

قتل فرانسيس كراولي العديد من الأشخاص لمدة 3 أشهر التي انتهت في عام 1932 عندما أرسل إلى الكرسي الكهربائي.

11- جيمس ألين ريد دوج

آخر كلماته: «أنا ذاهب إلى المنزل يا حبيبتي»

ارتكب جيمس ألين ريد دوج 5 جرائم قتل على الأقل قبل إعدامه في عام 1993.

12- جيفري داهمر

آخر كلماته: «لا يهم إذا كنت سأعيش أو أموت، اقتلني ولا تكترث لشيء»

روع جيفري داهمر الناس في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة حتى ألقي القبض عليه بتهمة الاغتصاب وقتل 17 رجلا، كما شملت جرائمه أكل لحوم البشر ومجامعة الميت بين عامي 1978 و 1991، وتعرض «داهمر» للضرب حتى الموت على يد زميل سجين في السجن في 28 نوفمبر 1994.

13- نيد كيلي

آخر كلماته: «هذه هي الحياة»

يعتبر نيد كيلي بطلا شعبيا في أستراليا، لكنه ارتكب جرائم قتل متعددة قبل إعدامه في عام 1880 عن طريق الشنق.

14- ستيفن تيموثي جودي

آخر كلماته: «لا أحمل أي ضغينة، هذه أفعالي وحدث ما حدث، وآسف على ذلك»

قتل ستيفن جودي امرأة وأطفالها الـ3 في عام 1979، وفي 9 مارس 1981 أعدم عن طريق الكرسي الكهربائي.

15- توماس جيه جراسو

آخر كلماته: «لم أحصل على الاسباجيتي التي أريدها، وأريد أن تعرف الصحافة بهذا»

قتل توماس جيه جراسو امرأتين عجوزتين من أجل سرقة مبلغ صغير من المال، وأعدم بالحقنة المميتة في 20 مارس 1995.

----------

